# Paint is peeling off when I lift masking tape! Help!



## HelloMotto (Jun 24, 2009)

I painted before, but never had such a problem. Painted the bedroom and bath..and taped the ceiling with 2" 3M masking tape. I ran out of the role before I finished bedroom and after I finished bath. Went to Lowe's and bought brand new roll of 3M, taped the other 3 sides of the ceiling, painted walls, but when I pulled off the old tape it left glue residue on the ceiling and was pulling of some of the wall paint with it too. The new 3M tape I applied did not stick that much and I have less of the problem.
I still don't even dare to pull off the old tape from bathroom ceiling as I am sure it will do the same damage.
It is a disaster.. What should I do? How do I fix the spots where paint is pulled off without repainting the whole room? Thanks.


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

Not much you can do. pull the rest of the tape carefully trying not to damage the finish paint and you are going to have to touchup.

If it is a flat paint on the ceiling you will probably be able to get away with a touchup in the bad areas. if the paint that pulled off was thick you will have to skim coat and paint. hopefully you have some material left from the original gallon you used, it will help when trying to spot paint. if the ceiling is a sheen you will probably see the touchups when not directly under them (try adding a little water to the paint, it helps it to blend)

My advice, learn how to cut a line with a brush and stop using tape.


----------



## HelloMotto (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you so much! The ceiling paint is flat white, but the wall paint is eggshell and is quite thick, Valspar paint from Lowes. Tape is leaving glue residue and/or peeling flat ceiling paint, and is taking off thick wall paint on some spots.
What is skim coat, sorry to sound so dumb, but I am still learning...Thank you again for all your help and input.


----------



## HelloMotto (Jun 24, 2009)

Is skim coat to sand it and apply thin coat of compaund and than sand and paint over again? Thanks..


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

yea, pretty much. remember when you patch it, it is easier to apply a 2nd or 3rd thin coat of joint compound than sand off a pancake. 

pull your patches tight and hit them more than once.


----------



## HelloMotto (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you so much, I did just that and it looks much better.. The problem is that I started the whole mess with scraping down the popcorn ceiling...but its my fault also, I should have put the compound over edges and ceiling tape, sand and than prime an paint.. I thought I did pretty good job scraping, so I just sanded a little, primed and flat painted the ceiling.... Well, I learned a lot, so when I move on to next bed. bath, I will know better.
Also, I found out I can do straight line with a brush. No more taping for me.
But thanks again, very valuable advice.


----------



## TooledUp (Jul 7, 2009)

If you use tape again, I have found that pulling the tape while it is still wet works better. Also, if you do pull it after it is dry, try and lightly score the edge of the tape with a utility knife so that when you pull the tape there is hopefully no paint still bonded to it.


----------



## HelloMotto (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you so much! It's something I had to figure out on my own too. I used exacto knife blade and did just that. It helped a lot.. Also, I believe that not all 3M tapes are the same.. The trick is getting the one that does not stick too hard.. My new tape I got must have been different and seemed lighter, but curled easy, so had to do smaller peaces at the time. However, did not have that sticking problem when I used new tape.. It's live and learn.. New tile is coming in next week and than I am moving onto another bedroom and bath. I think it will go so much faster because I am armed with new knowledge and have learned so much in the meantime.
Thank you all for your input and help.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Try this tape the next time, you will not have any problems.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotch-BlueBrand/Scotch-Blue/Products/One/


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Use painters tape. Low adhesion.


----------



## HelloMotto (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, thank you all. I see painters tape is the answer. But I am also learning to NOT use tape at all... I guess some practice needed, but I am getting there. Thanks.


----------

